# Indiana drifters



## gajones06 (Sep 24, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place or not but I'm looking for guys that do rc drifting. I live in Lafayette and I'm looking for some guys to get together with just to slide around and have fun. Please post if you have any interest.


----------



## gajones06 (Sep 24, 2010)

no one??


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

I drift here at Indy Slots 

Heres the link http://www.indyslots.com

let me know when your coming this way and Ill bring my drift cars with me.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

We have talked about offering drift racing on Thursday evening at R/CAR(Marion County Fairgrounds)

If there is indeed some local interest we can give it a try.


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

I'd throw one down at Slots on Fridays if 1BrownGuy would lend me some wheels! Let me know when you'd like to try it... Slots runs on-road on Friday's. They open at 5pm and begin racing at 7pm.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll set up a drifter for racing at Indy Slots if you guys are interested in messing around. The size of the new carpet is perfect. Last week's layout would have been awesome for drifting!

1brownguy, can you post a link to those tires we bought that were pretty cheap, but worked awesome. I still have my set, but I'd like to get another. Or should we just do ABS?


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

gajones06, post on here if you can get down to Indy Slots some Friday night. I'm sure a few guys will show up with drifters.

Indy Slots directions


----------



## gajones06 (Sep 24, 2010)

i will try to get there have to see what next week brings!! Im so excited to see other people posting now! the only problem Im having is i have changed motors in my e-10 and now my center shaft flexes and makes a terrible nose at full throttle.


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

gajones06 said:


> i will try to get there have to see what next week brings!! Im so excited to see other people posting now! the only problem Im having is i have changed motors in my e-10 and now my center shaft flexes and makes a terrible nose at full throttle.


I think they may make a aluminum shaft now but I am unsure...I think fleabay has many to choose from when I looked last


----------



## gajones06 (Sep 24, 2010)

ya they do..I just have to space out buying new things so my fiance wont kill me!! what kind of cars you guys race? Me and my dad also race duratraxx evaders and might come down and check out the dirt track as well!


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

what type ? on road or off road.... we have a classes for just about everything to fit


----------



## gajones06 (Sep 24, 2010)

is it going to be a problem that im running an hpi transmitter/receiver and not a 2.4 ghz system?


----------



## gajones06 (Sep 24, 2010)

I mean for your drift cars.


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

gajones06 said:


> is it going to be a problem that im running an hpi transmitter/receiver and not a 2.4 ghz system?


not at all


gajones06 said:


> I mean for your drift cars.


tc4, tt-01, and ta-05


----------



## gajones06 (Sep 24, 2010)

cool..well i was worried at a track i raced before it was all kinds of a hassle to run because other people were using the same mhz.


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

I dont think you will have any problems


----------



## gajones06 (Sep 24, 2010)

I think I'm going to be coming down Saturday.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Saturday is not good. They have jumps set out for the truck racing that day. Sorry.

Friday is best. Also, we have raced drift cars on the oval days before, which are Sunday, Tuesday, and Thursday.


----------



## gajones06 (Sep 24, 2010)

well i think we might bring our trucks and just check it out since i have to work this friday.


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm shooting for next week (10.15.2010) to have my drifter ready!


----------



## gajones06 (Sep 24, 2010)

what kind are you building?


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a MI4. I'm going to use the 68 Camaro body I have on it and put some drift tires on it to see what it's like. I have never ran a drift car so it could be funny to watch me!


----------



## gajones06 (Sep 24, 2010)

well im sure I'm not any better. I think i might make my way down tomorrow evening.


----------



## gajones06 (Sep 24, 2010)

Not sure if I will be making it down or not went to run my car tonight and i think i stripped the the pinion gear..wont know until i get home and check it out...


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Indy Slots has a full RC hobby shop on site.


----------



## gajones06 (Sep 24, 2010)

Ya i was there Saturday and they did have the part i needed. Put an traxxas velineon brushless system into it and the motor has to much power for the stock mount and it will torque it out of position and then the pinion gear and drive gear grind on one another. So I need the aluminum motor mount from hpi...


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

Oh yeah!!!! i miss drifting!!! Car has been sitting for 2 yrs now.. but it's ready to roll!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

A few guys were drifting their cars at Indy Slots Friday night.


----------



## gajones06 (Sep 24, 2010)

ya for some reason i keep getting scheduled to work Fridays...I really want to come down but once again I have to work again...


----------



## caalvord (Mar 12, 2010)

*Rs4 +3 drift e-conversion*

Just putting the finishing touches on my velinion brushless conversion to my drift and was wondering do the savage flux use the same pitch gears so I can get some pinions around for my new beast and also looking for some nice 1s packs that I can mount as saddle packs I currently shimmer rear diff 1/8 inch so I cab run a 2s width wise across chassis until the lipo fairy blesses me with some packs and recommendations would be great...... CAn't seem to upload pics from my phone


----------

